# Wings over the arctic



## Snyder (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## LaFoto (Apr 19, 2008)

These sure show a photo opportunity that only very, very few of us have!
Hence they are really something else and quite interesting ... and they are technically perfect. I best like the detail of the third!


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 19, 2008)

Wow! Interesting shots indeed! Very exciting to see. Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## Fate (Apr 19, 2008)

awesome shots. very interesting subject matter!


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 19, 2008)

that last F22 shot is stunning and if all goes well there should be 1 at RIAT this year


----------



## Snyder (Apr 19, 2008)

If anyone is wondering what I was using to take these photos, it was a Nikon D200 
Nikkor 10.5 fisheye
Nikkor 17-55 f/2.8
Nikkor 18-200


----------



## Coldow91 (Apr 20, 2008)

Stunning! all of them are incredible


----------



## 250Gimp (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice shots!!

I like that the background is literally the ground!

The last one is my fav.


----------



## NateS (Apr 22, 2008)

All are amazing, but the last one is my favorite too.  Number 2 has an incredible perspective though, so it's almost a tie for me with the last one.


----------



## robitussin217 (Apr 22, 2008)

AWESOME!!


----------



## yugamu (Apr 23, 2008)

The 2nd and the last shots are fantastic........

Thanks so much for sharing these


----------



## photoftheday (Apr 24, 2008)

excellent!


----------



## rajvarma (Apr 27, 2008)

holy cow this is just absolutely amazing...i'm sure many of us dream of having the opportunity for shooting something like this.


----------



## JimmyO (Apr 27, 2008)

Awesome!

Just dont drop your gear


----------



## zapa_pl (Apr 27, 2008)

excellent


----------



## ToddB (Apr 27, 2008)

Beautiful shots Snyder!!


----------



## SBlanca (May 2, 2008)

man those are awesome....but scary!

no way i would do that haha, im so clumsy i would drop all my stuff and posibly manage to fall aswell


----------



## Snyder (May 3, 2008)

SBlanca said:


> man those are awesome....but scary!
> 
> no way i would do that haha, im so clumsy i would drop all my stuff and posibly manage to fall aswell


 
Dont worry its hard to tell but there is a glass window there preventing that. At  26,000 ft in the air it would be hard to breathe without that glass pressurizing the boom control area.


----------



## DigiJay (May 3, 2008)

Wow, great shots!! 

Is that what you do? control the boom? Or were you just along for the ride?


----------



## KristinaS (May 3, 2008)

These are really great. Love #2! The last one looks kinda like it's underwater because of the colors. So cool!


----------



## Snyder (May 3, 2008)

DigiJay said:


> Wow, great shots!!
> 
> Is that what you do? control the boom? Or were you just along for the ride?


 
Im a Photojournalist in the USAF


----------



## Gopherkid (May 9, 2008)

Absolutely amazing!  #2 is my favorite for sure with the window framing the jet.


----------



## skier66 (May 12, 2008)

Wow.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Scott7117 (May 12, 2008)

YOU ARE SO LUCKY!

4 is beyond beautiful.


----------

